# Kirkland Signature (Costco) Nature's Domain dog food



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

Hi all,

We have been feeding Atlas Natures domain since we got him, so about 3 months now. He is almost 20 weeks. ND is all life stages dog food. He is getting fed Salmon and Sweet potato version. He loves it, he seems healthy and his stools are fine. I was wondering if any of yall had heard anything about the food itself?

I went online and there have been complains about the food and specifically people saying their dogs have died and they don't like that it is produced by Diamond.

I know some of those reviews are people that jump to conclusions without first going to the vet and go right to blaming the dog food, but i wanted to get opinions of people on this forum. Thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

After the HUGH recall of 2012 and dirty plant conditions, I would never feed anything made by Diamond.

FDA Inspection Report Shows Disgusting Conditions at Diamond Pet Foods Plant | The Dogington Post

http://www.fda.gov/downloads/AboutF...cy/ORA/ORAElectronicReadingRoom/UCM304252.pdf

Moms


----------



## SkoobyDoo (Oct 7, 2014)

We've been feeding that food since it hit Costco and we love it, so do our dogs, and they are healthy and have shiny coats


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Its an excellent food. I have used it off and on but always end up coming back to it. I supplement with raw occasionally and alphalpha pellets.


----------



## EazyEandME (Apr 14, 2015)

The rescue I foster through uses Natures Domain, and ... Well that is what all my foster dogs have been on. No dead dogs yet


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I feed the salmon and sweet potato to my dogs. They have not had any negative issues with it.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

Both of mine do very good on Natures Domain and Kirkland Premium - except the ND Salmon. Woolf quickly develops an 'open the window' type of odor when eating the ND Salmon.


----------



## jackiej (Apr 1, 2015)

thanks everyone for your response!


----------



## cammo (Jun 15, 2015)

SkoobyDoo said:


> We've been feeding that food since it hit Costco and we love it, so do our dogs, and they are healthy and have shiny coats


You love it eh? I found it too crunchy and the after taste was none to appealing so I just feed it to my dog now


----------



## lexiz (Apr 4, 2015)

I feed our girl the large breed puppy food on the Diamond Naturals line. She loves the taste, has great stools, and has a shiny coat.  No complaints here. I was concerned when reading about the recalls, but it sounds like they've improved and changed a lot since then.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I don't usually cross post but in as much as we did this already on the Boxer forum, folks should find it interesting and informative!

Costco's Kirkland Brand of Dog Foods—YIKES - Boxer Forum : Boxer Breed Dog Forums

Diamond makes a lot of foods under many different brands and the Kirkland foods were not in the recall from a few years ago...well not on the West coast it appears, with the last one. And I don't know that "Natures Domain" was in that one??

What ticked me off was silence from Costco and Dog Food Adviser on the latest commotion???

A member there did what I had thought about doing...but I'm kinda lazy! 


She went to the company for an answer and posted it on the board, post 27. I was satisfied but I switched to the Victor anyway because it has Glucomsamine & Chondroitin better for Rocky..."Wobbler's" and such. Funny thing is I had to order it locally and the price was $48 something?? Not sure what that's about?? They knew what it was and said it was a good food but it's not very well know out here so they don't stock it.

But Rocky had no problem with Natures Domain. If not for the Glucomsamine & Chondroitin, in the Victor I'd have stuck with Costco. 

CountryMax.com :: Pet Supply Center :: Dog :: Dog Food :: Dry Dog Food :: Victor Dog Food :: Victor Performance Formula with Glucomsamine & Chondroitin 40 Pounds


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Diamond makes some of the most economical mid-grade foods out there. However, given their problematic history with recalls, I think if you feed anything made by Diamond, you _have _to commit to staying on top of recalls alerts. Dog Food Advisor and other sites post them as soon as they come out. 

If you are in Texas or Louisiana, Costco stores in those states have started carrying a little Texas brand called Zach's Quality Dog Food in a generic looking green bag. It's a 4 star food on Dog Food Advisor -- and it's cheap (under $30 for 50 #). It's made in Texas. I've talked to the owner of Zach's, and he's incredibly helpful and responsive--you'll get him on the phone if you call, as it's a little company. They've never (yet) had a recall. They don't advertise as their whole business is local delivery and distribution through Costco. 

Our rescue has switched to Zach's food for dogs that can handle chicken, and it feeds out very well. It's a chicken and rice food, so obviously dogs that are allergic to either chicken or rice can't eat it....but dogs that aren't allergic seem to do very well on it.

If you shop at Costco in another state, tell your store you want them to start carrying the Zach's food (drop a comment card). It's in their system, but it's on limited distribution, for now.


----------



## trcy (Mar 1, 2013)

I use that same food. All my dogs do well on it. 

When I had Riley we used blue buffalo. We always fought loose stools with him and he was not very healthy. It may have been just Riley's overall health, but after we lost Riley (and the new breeder did not have good things to say about BB) we switched.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

It does look like a good food. Much like the Victor's which I had never heard of?? Much like the Victor's which I had never heard of either, there are probably a lot of regional foods floating around that people have never heard of either?? 

I'll let folks on the Boxer board know about the Zach's, I like the price much better but afterthe first switch in eight years...we'll stick with Victor's.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

when my dog was young I gave her Kirkland kibble. then the recall happened and since then I have been feeding her Merrick dog food, they are family owned and operated.


----------



## viking (May 2, 2014)

I've been using the Nature's Domain Beef and Sweet Potato for over a year now. Hans has regular, solid stools, no gas. I always add some extra protein (poached chicken or beef) because even though it was within acceptable margins. it was on the low end of the spectrum. I have no complaints. 

Just one small point, companies that issue recalls are doing the responsible thing. It demonstrates that they are conscientious about their product.


----------



## lorihd (Nov 30, 2011)

I have read that when a recall is done, it usually is because people are getting sick (from handling the dog food), not the dogs. now dog food that was made in china, well that's a whole other matter.


----------



## Sashas-mom (Oct 31, 2015)

*NO!*

The first Shepherd we had was also on the Kirkland brand dog food. He started to develop white spots in his eyes that progressively got worse! The vet had no clue what they were or what caused it. I started to research food and ended up putting him on Canidae(before the recalls). Within a year the spots were completely gone. Never again will I ever feed Kirkland brand. We now have a new shepherd and we have her on Nature's Variety Chicken and Brown Rice. I want to get her on Nature's Variety Instinct soon. The breeder had her on Purina puppy chow. So needless to say we had all kinds of issues getting her on Nature's Variety... I didn't want to put her on the Instinct just yet.. She had the runs in a BAD way! The vet gave me some probiotics to give her and they worked like a charm! I would steer clear of Kirkland brand dog food! Good luck!


----------



## Dotbat215 (Aug 19, 2015)

Well if you're looking for something that can be bought in a supermarket rather than a pet store, I've been satisfied with wegman's simply from nature line. My gsd was not doing well in his fosters kibble(grain free castor and pollux), skin was dry and he was super gassy. The Wegmans cleared it up, we mix in some meat from time to time as well.


----------

